# hazard lights



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "hazard lights" (in a car) in Dutch language?

Definition on TheFreeDictionary:



> ..the indicator lights on a motor vehicle when flashing simultaneously to indicate that the vehicle is stationary.



To mention another context, I provide a picture.

suggestion: gevaarsidentificatienummer verlichting

Thank you.


----------



## Suehil

'Gevarenlichten'


----------



## Lopes

I have never heard of "gevaarlichten".. I'm trying to think of what we used to call them but I can't remember.. Maybe 'noodlichten' or 'alarmlichten'?


----------



## Suehil

I've never heard 'gevaarlichten', either, but try googling 'gevarenlichten'.  That is what I have always heard them called.


----------



## Lopes

Yes okay, I meant "gevarenlichten", not "gevaarlichten"


----------



## Joannes

At the exact same time tomorrow, a Belgian student will start her practical driving test. Before going on the road, the examiner checks to see whether she knows where all the important and less important buttons and handles are. After the student has successfully honked and switched on the wipers, the following conversation takes place:
Examiner: *Ok, da's in orde, zet nu uw gevarenlichten aan.* 'Ok, that's fine. Now switch on your hazard lights'
Student: *Euhm.. mijn wat?* 'Erm, my what now?'
Examiner: *Uw 'pinklichten', juffrouw.* 'Your _flasher lights_, miss.'
The nervous student is confused but then quickly finds the right button. However, she is upset by the incident and will make too many mistakes. She will fail the exam and have to make a new appointment and pay an examination fee again.

Or shorter and less anecdotal: (as far as Belgium is concerned (?)) few people would know what *gevarenlichten* actually are - we say *(dubbele) pinklichten* or *(dubbele) pinkers*.


----------



## Pays-Bas

"Pinkers" is my favourite expression. But it's only used in Belgium.

In The Netherlands the official term is "alarmlichten".


----------

